# John Adams mini-series on Blu-ray, $25 @ Best Buy (Nov 2009)



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

For anyone that hasn't seen the news on this, Best Buy has the fine HBO mini-series *John Adams* on Blu-ray on sale for $25

That's a 3 disc set, multiple episodes.

Original price (even on sale) was at least $39, so this is a great deal.

No word yet on any match at Amazon, but they normally eventually match Best Buy's sale prices. Sale price is good in-store or online.

Reportedly the sale runs until 11/25 or some such date but taking advantage of this deal earlier, rather than later, is highly recommended (because it's a great series, and because it very well may sell out and not get restocked in time to take advantage of this great price).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ALso at Amazon on sale...for $24.99...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001684L0A?ie=UTF8&tag=bluraystblog-20&creativeASIN=B001684L0A

An incredible low price for this award-winning miniseries.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Those are not movies (which is the category this thread is in.)


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

paulman182 said:


> Those are not movies (which is the category this thread is in.)


Not to pit nicks....but a miniseries is a set of made-for-tv movie episodes....

At Best Buy and Frys...the Blu Rays are found in the movie section....

So seems reasonable to call them movies....


----------

